# Synko Classic



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Started using the Synko Classic lately. Any feedback on this from any other users?


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

i just used a half dozen boxes for the first time in a couple of years. i find in hardness it is between the finish and all purpose. i noticed it was pinholing and pocking a little more than synko AP was. i just picked up four boxes of proroc AP. they changed the mud last summer i think. it smells different feels different and coats different. way better actually. I've been a synko AP guy for a while now but the last ones of those i used were different too. not as good as usual.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, I just used it on this latest job and noticed the pinholing and pocking as well. Wondered about that when I ran the boxes and had to wipe behind the box which I dont normally do. Maybe that is why PT was wiping behind the boxes using that Machine Mud. Thought I would try the Synko Classic as it seemed to be better priced than some of the others but will likely go back to ProRoc.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

you are a finish mud guy aren't you mudshark. i was playing around with finish mud lately. i love how easy it sands but don't like how easy it scratches. i also don't like to carry around more than one bucket of mud so i need it to be all purpose. i use taping mud on bigger jobs but i always order one less than i need and finish the job with AP. usually just a few sticks of bead left to tape. i'mliking the proroc AP a lot. do you use it at all? have you noticed it smells totally different? did they change the taping mud too? haven't tried proroc taping in a while.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

My first choice is Synko for taping and ProRoc for finishing, but thats just me. All purpose has its uses at times I suppose, and I find some of those finish muds can be almost too soft and scratch a bit too easy. I have used the ProRoc AP but can't remember the smell.


----------



## carpentaper (Feb 28, 2009)

it smelled the exact same as proroc taping. it was very distinct. i remember another member calling it jalapenos.


----------

